# Brought the beast home today



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

Storage is up april 1st, she had to come home.. And there calling for snow tomorrow!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice...... Just drive her in the snow. It's just water in a different form. lol


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

sick nasty


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

How big and how much HP?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

jimaug87;547916 said:


> How big and how much HP?


x2. And when do I get a ride?


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

jimaug87;547916 said:


> How big and how much HP?


35 foot Baja Outlaw, Twin Merc 700's Bravo Xr Drives



Mark13;547919 said:


> x2. And when do I get a ride?


Bring the beer!!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

YEA!!!!!! now thats bad a$$!!!!!!! looks good


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2003ctd;547922 said:


> Twin Merc 700's Bravo Xr Drives


That'd be Whipple charged GM 502's correct?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

i have lots of beer !!!!!


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

Good looking boat!


whats that sucker come in at Weight wise? 

is that a 1500 you use to pull it?


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

when i saw the title i thought it was gonna be like a harley fat boy or somthing like a bike, but damn i was way off, sweet boat though!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That boat is sweet!!!!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I'll bring ya a 30 pack as long as I don't have to chip in for fuel. I'd hate to be puttin gas in something like that, with the cost of fuel now.


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

HEY, i just noticed the user name, what was worng with the truck when you were having thoes drivability issues, id assume you got it straightend out?


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

z400;547928 said:


> Good looking boat!
> 
> whats that sucker come in at Weight wise?
> 
> is that a 1500 you use to pull it?


My diesel is in the shop had to borrow my brothers truck, that 1/2 ton pulls it surprisingly well. Totally blew me away The boat weighs in right at about 9000 pounds with fuel. 185 gallon tank



duff daddy;547991 said:


> HEY, i just noticed the user name, what was worng with the truck when you were having thoes drivability issues, id assume you got it straightend out?


Its in the shop right now, turned out to be 2 bad injectors.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*My old job*

That is a nice boat. I used to work for an off shore power boat racing team my senoir year of high school and after i graduated. WE had two boats with twin 1400 HP lambo engines in them. we had a shop in england and one in my home town of vermilion oh. on the shores of lake erie. WHy lake erie? Best scenario to simulate hard chop like the ocean but on a lake. Got to travel to europe and the keys for 7 months before I went to college. Best job I ever had. We had a convo of 8 trucks and tralier. Hospitality truck and anything else you could think off. We were like nascar here, but over there in europe.And I wont even start about how many women would follow us around. It was the best. here the link to the teams website.

http://www.spiritofnorway.com/


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

2003ctd;548008 said:


> My diesel is in the shop had to borrow my brothers truck, that 1/2 ton pulls it surprisingly well. Totally blew me away The boat weighs in right at about 9000 pounds with fuel. 185 gallon tank
> 
> Its in the shop right now, turned out to be 2 bad injectors.


thats good they caught it just keep an eye on how shes runs when you get back to see if it was pitting issue with the injector if so the others may not be far but good they solved it for ya!!


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

So if you try to ski behind it, it either rips your arms off or lenghtens them by 10 feet, right?

Just kidding!! Man that is some boat!! Sweet!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm impressed. That is one nice boat.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

duff daddy;548024 said:


> thats good they caught it just keep an eye on how shes runs when you get back to see if it was pitting issue with the injector if so the others may not be far but good they solved it for ya!!


I decided to trade it in once I get it back.. ITs starting to nickel and dime me to death. Time to try outthe new 6.7 cummins, and the 6 speed

Thanks for the compliments! A boat is one of the best investments a single guy can make! lol 

A few more...


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice boat, up my camp there was a boat just like yours they were known as "Bad Boys". they were one of the biggest/fastest/loudest boats on the lake, and about 2 years ago they ran it onto land at night and totaled it


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

deere615;548227 said:


> Nice boat, up my camp there was a boat just like yours they were known as "Bad Boys". they were one of the biggest/fastest/loudest boats on the lake, and about 2 years ago they ran it onto land at night and totaled it


That happened up at the "chain O Lakes" here in Illinois a few years ago, a guy launched his boat right onto Route.12 in middle of town. Funniest thing I've ever seen


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

deere615;548227 said:


> they were one of the biggest/fastest/loudest boats on the lake, and about 2 years ago they ran it onto land at night and totaled it


Same here 2 years ago, except the crash killed the driver, his wife, and their 12 year old daughter. He was the owner of the largest snow removal company around here..

_*Be careful out there on the water boys..*_


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

2003ctd;547901 said:


> Storage is up april 1st, she had to come home.. And there calling for snow tomorrow!


I am pretty sure it's going to be hard to plow with that on the back

Good ballast but no room for the spreader!!


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

sick nasty! How fast does that thing burn through fuel. What will it do speed wise across open water.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*A 23 yr. old guy with a $520,000 35' boat. Like*

my mom told me, I should have stayed in school... Beautiful boat, bring it up to Lake Geneva and sit with me on sand beach, I'm there most of the summer...


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE BOAT SNOW GODS MUST IN YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS*


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, nice boat. Looks like you've plowed a few driveways in your day.... 


Lol jk, I have a sneaking suspicion that the boat was paid for by something other than plowing snow.


That must be a wild ride in that thing. Have fun!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is the lake that big? Nice boat!!!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

B&B;548236 said:


> Same here 2 years ago, except the crash killed the driver, his wife, and their 12 year old daughter. He was the owner of the largest snow removal company around here..
> 
> _*Be careful out there on the water boys..*_





highlander316;548253 said:


> sick nasty! How fast does that thing burn through fuel. What will it do speed wise across open water.


I agree with B&B be careful! I know the boat that was on my lake went from one end of the lake to the other extremely fast. and from the way it sounded I can guess it burned the gas just as fast. We have a jetski it does about 55mph, I have been on my uncles which is top of the line and it does about 65-70-I would not want to fall off at these speeds


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a Kawasaki ultra 150 jet ski. Its got a 1200 cc 150 hp motor and is only a two seater. I saw 81mph (according to the speedo) this summer. Thats about the point I decided to sell the thing... I haven't done it yet though.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sweet boat!!!! I love seeing those on the bay in the summer time, they are not even touching the water.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

Yea the gas bill in the summer, almost gives me a heart attack, we basicially go from the dock to the sand bar and back again to conserve it. I can usually get a good month of use out of a tank if im not in the throrrtle 24/7.

"A 23 yr. old guy with a $520,000 35' boat. Like"

I actually picked the boat up as a repo, I don't usually pay top dollar for anything, I paid a fraction of that


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

what a wast off money, just my opinion.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

TRUE TURF LAWN;548762 said:


> what a wast off money, just my opinion.


One in every thread. He said he paid a fraction of the normal cost. Besides, all money gets wasted sooner or later.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

TRUE TURF LAWN;548762 said:


> what a wast off money, just my opinion.


And why is it a waste of money?? Lifes about having fun, and thats exactly what Im doing. Besides if you got the deal I did you would have bought it to. I could turn around and sell it and make a bundle.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

TRUE TURF LAWN;548762 said:


> what a wast off money, just my opinion.


we all wast money atleast he is having fun doing it


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

You can't take money in the coffin with you, so you might as well enjoy it!


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

SWEET BOAT!!! that makes the 17ft boat we go out on in the Mississippi look like a john boat! I need to find a repo boat like that this summer.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

random question but all those boats have what looks like 2 sets of throttles... whats the 2nd set do? trim? whats the top speed on that guy?


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

riverwalkland;549133 said:


> random question but all those boats have what looks like 2 sets of throttles... whats the 2nd set do? trim? whats the top speed on that guy?


The 2 bigger Controls are the throttles, and the 2 smaller ones are reverse-neutral-forward. Its runs low 90's  with a quarter tank of gas and with 2 people in the boat.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

TRUE TURF LAWN;548762 said:


> what a wast off money, just my opinion.


do you own a boat?

if you did you would understand the lifestyle...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

TRUE TURF LAWN;548762 said:


> what a wast off money, just my opinion.


what a party pooper, and you must of forgot what girls look like in summer


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

mulcahy mowing;549139 said:


> do you own a boat?
> 
> if you did you would understand the lifestyle...


Exactly boating is a lifestyle like owning a classic car or a bike. Boating is the best lifestyle IMO


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

Where do you do most of your boating and where did you buy it from if you dont mind.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

yancy;549297 said:


> Exactly boating is a lifestyle like owning a classic car or a bike. Boating is the best lifestyle IMO


+1


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

psdiesel24;549396 said:


> Where do you do most of your boating and where did you buy it from if you dont mind.


On the Chain mostly (can't beat the atmosphere up there!) I got lucky when I bought it, I was more or less in the right place at the right time.. I was at my bank, and over heard the manager talking...Got the loan, and brought it home... State Bank Of The lakes in antioch, has a list of repos you can get from them.


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

i have always had a motorcycle in my life and idont think i would ever get rid of it, the only thing htat turns me away from a boat is the up-keep, seems like it would be an aweful lot of cleaning the hull and all that to keep it cherry


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

duff daddy;549630 said:


> i have always had a motorcycle in my life and idont think i would ever get rid of it, the only thing htat turns me away from a boat is the up-keep, seems like it would be an aweful lot of cleaning the hull and all that to keep it cherry


Thats the biggest problem..with a car or bike, you can bring it home and park it in the garage.. Between insurance, summer and winter storage, repairs etc with a boat.. I have thought about selling it many times.. Especially last year when I hit a log and blew one of the drives out... $8500 dollars later I was back on the water :crying: But then I go to Blarneys Isalnd, or the sand bar and see all the nakedness and I change my mind! lol


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

It is a very nice boat. But as you say owning a big boat is big expense. I can tell you havening a boat on the biggest lake around NH for many years the price of fuel on the water is crazy! This year it's going to be worse. My friend has has his perfect, impeccable, under covered slip, 100Hr optioned out 34 Searay Sundancer for sale for over a year and almost can't give it away. 

I personally think fuel is going to be the biggest selling deterrent of all bigger gas pigs for how long, who knows? 

Post some details on that rocket of yours.
Year
Hours,
Options.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

Yaz;549829 said:


> It is a very nice boat. But as you say owning a big boat is big expense. I can tell you havening a boat on the biggest lake around NH for many years the price of fuel on the water is crazy! This year it's going to be worse. My friend has has his perfect, impeccable, under covered slip, 100Hr optioned out 34 Searay Sundancer for sale for over a year and almost can't give it away.
> 
> I personally think fuel is going to be the biggest selling deterrent of all bigger gas pigs for how long, who knows?
> 
> ...


The fuel makes my head spin, I don't keep the boat in the water, I pull it in and out every weekend and keep it in the parking lot when not is use.. I don't want to see the price of fuel on the water this year! I always trailer it down the street to the gas station to fill it(needless to say the owner of the station is always glad to see me!) I learned the first few trips out when I first bought it, that I can't be in the throttle all the time, otherwise it will drive me broke. Im sure I couldn't sell it even if I wanted at this point.

Specs:
2007 22 hours
35 foot Baja Outlaw Poker Run Edition
Twin 700 SCI Merc's 700 HP Each.. 1400 hp total
Bravo XR Drives
2 12" Subs..Clarion Head Unit..Fosgate Amps
Fridge..microwave..porta pisser
and a million switches that I still haven't figured what there for! lol

out on Lake michigan on a very rough day!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Yaz;549829 said:


> It is a very nice boat. But as you say owning a big boat is big expense. I can tell you havening a boat on the biggest lake around NH for many years the price of fuel on the water is crazy! This year it's going to be worse. My friend has has his perfect, impeccable, under covered slip, 100Hr optioned out 34 Searay Sundancer for sale for over a year and almost can't give it away.
> 
> I personally think fuel is going to be the biggest selling deterrent of all bigger gas pigs for how long, who knows?
> 
> ...


The marinas on our lake are crazy! We have a 28 gallon gas caddy for our jetskis and we buy from the gas stations on land. Do you run normal 87 octane? We run 89 octane  it gets expensive!!


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

Unfortuanently I have to run 93 octane.. The motors are so high performance, I had to fill up on the water once last year, and they didn't have 93, s I put the cheaper stuff in, and the boat ran like complete crap, had to stop again and buy some octane boost.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

In NH they wright your bow numbers on sales slip at the gas station then you can get all the road tax back at the end of the year. The first time getting a check from the state, I was like what the heck is this for? That came in handy but I only towed it twice a year but for you that might a good deal. With 175 Gallons x 8 Pounds a gallon, you don't want to fill it for the ride, just before you splash it is best. I had 28 gallons of fresh water too.


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

The video is sweet!


----------



## JMB40 (Dec 13, 2005)

2003 ctd,
Dude not to be an a** or anything but I think you are mistaken on that boat. It is a 29' not a 35' and they haven't made the 29's for a couple years now, Also Mercury's new 700 SCI just came out last year and you have to run a NXT drive on it which that boat does not have, it actually looks like it has the older style XR drives which are not compatible with mercs 700. I don't mean to stand on a soapbox or anything but the reason I know all of this is because I looked at that exact same model boat, 29 Baja Outlaw, about 4 years ago and almost bought it. Instead I waited another year and bought and currently own a 05 32' Sunsation. But anyways, nice boat and enjoy your summer. -Justin


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

JMB40;550517 said:


> 2003 ctd,
> Dude not to be an a** or anything but I think you are mistaken on that boat. It is a 29' not a 35' and they haven't made the 29's for a couple years now, Also Mercury's new 700 SCI just came out last year and you have to run a NXT drive on it which that boat does not have, it actually looks like it has the older style XR drives which are not compatible with mercs 700. I don't mean to stand on a soapbox or anything but the reason I know all of this is because I looked at that exact same model boat, 29 Baja Outlaw, about 4 years ago and almost bought it. Instead I waited another year and bought and currently own a 05 32' Sunsation. But anyways, nice boat and enjoy your summer. -Justin


http://bajamarine.com/boat_graphics/electronic_brochure/Company22199/104532_7_1024200792207AM.pdf

You can get anything you want as long as you pay for it, you can any motor drive combo from baja as long as your willing to pay for... Like I said I bought the boat as a repo, from what I was told, the boat was a custom order..Not the standard motors.. And yes it is the the 35 footer, I could scan my registration card if you'd like and show you.

700 HP (Twin): Twin Mercury Racing 700 SCI/700 HP/Bravo XR/NXT - Opt - Straight from baja


----------



## KTM (Feb 10, 2008)

I have always wanted to go to Balarnys Island, herd that it is A great time. Nice Baja I'am hoping to find a good buy on A smaller outboard performance boat this year.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## SneekyTT (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice boat!! I'd be happy with a damn jet-ski much less that rocket. I think its safe to say it came with the factory installed chick magnet... I've considered selling the Z06 and the Stealth for quite some time so I could get a sport-bike/jet ski combo deal from the local motorsports/watersports dealer... and pocketing the rest of the money...


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Jetskis are really fun! We will probably launch ours this coming weekend:bluebounc


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

Getting ready to head to lake havasu for the weekend, thought you guys might want to see what powers this thing!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

2003ctd;556026 said:


> Getting ready to head to lake havasu for the weekend, thought you guys might want to see what powers this thing!!


I heard that lake havasu is a beautiful lake


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

B&B;547925 said:


> That'd be Whipple charged GM 502's correct?


 Looks like I was correct.

Powercoating on the Whipples looks top notch..


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

deere615;556081 said:


> I heard that lake havasu is a beautiful lake


Lake havasu is a gorgeous lake..memorial day weekend is nothing but a huge party.. Only thing is, my boat is dwarfed by some of the boats that are down there!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

there.....i won;t say anything at all this time and mabey it will stay put.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

geeze...got gauges?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

That is just sick. Who owns this, or where did the pictures come from?

It looks very similar to one up here, the paint (vinyl) scheme is almost a perfect match. Bob something er other. I never got to see the engine compartment in his though. He had 3 of these in different sizes that he use to race, or raced I don't remember what his deal was. I haven't seen him or his boats in years.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.offshoreonly.com/classifieds/46_039_rough_rider_xp_2005_model-o31379-en.html


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey at that price I might as well buy two or three!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

$469,900.00


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.offshoreonly.com/classifieds/cigarette_21_outboard_rare-o30582-en.html

i'd like this one...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

this is just pure sex right here.......look at this combo....OMG


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

That is way to cool, what a combination, your right on there !!!


----------

